# Justice League: Gal Gadot wurde von Regisseur bedroht



## Icetii (13. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Justice League: Gal Gadot wurde von Regisseur bedroht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Justice League: Gal Gadot wurde von Regisseur bedroht*


----------



## Worrel (13. Mai 2021)

> Joss Whedon hat der Darstellerin untersagt, irgendwelche Änderungen an ihrer Rolle als Wonder Woman vorzunehmen. Sollte sie es doch tun, würde er ihre Karriere unerträglich machen - rezitiert Gal Gadot das Gespräch mit dem Regisseur. Zudem solle sie "nur schön aussehen und ihren Text aufsagen". Die Darstellerin habe sich anschließend noch auf der Stelle um die Situation gekümmert.


Äh ...
Hier mal besser aus der Quelle übersetzt:



> Gadot hatte mehrere Bedenken mit den Änderungen, die an ihrem Charakter vorgesehen waren und daß ihr Charakter aggressiver als in WonderWoman agierte - sie woltle eine flüssigere Charakterentwicklung von Film zu Film.
> Zum Großen Krach kam es dann, als Whedon Gadot dazu zwang, Dialogzeilen einzusprechen, die ihr nicht zusagten und als er ihr drohte, ihre Karriere zu beschädigen.
> 
> [...]
> ...


Die Stelle mit dem "schön aussehen" habe ich jetzt aber nicht gefunden ...


----------



## starr (14. Mai 2021)

Glaube um eine Karriere "zu beschädigen" reicht es in dem Film mitgespielt zu haben.


----------



## Worrel (14. Mai 2021)

starr schrieb:


> Glaube um eine Karriere "zu beschädigen" reicht es in dem Film mitgespielt zu haben.


Der Hauptkritikpunkt an der alten Version war die Story und der eindimensionale Bösewicht.
Trotz allem war die Leistung der Schauspieler (über)durchschnittlich.

Und wie man gerade bei diesem Fall sehen kann, kann eben vorher nie wissen, wie das Endprodukt aussieht. Zudem kann man einen Film im Schnitt auch komplett umdrehen, so daß aus einem dystopischen SciFi Drama ein romantischer "Liebe in der Zukunft" Film mit Happy End wird.


----------



## Frullo (14. Mai 2021)

Mal ganz generell zum Thema Vorgesetzter/Untergebener: Ist es nicht überall so, dass der Vorgesetzte immer das letzte Wort hat, wie ein Untergebener etwas zu machen hat, selbst wenn es letzterem nicht gefällt? Zumindest ich habe noch nirgends gearbeitet, wo dies anders gewesen wäre. Natürlich steht man als Untergebener quasi in der Pflicht, dem Vorgesetzten mitzuteilen, dass er etwas verlangt, was man selbst (am besten begründet) nicht gut findet.  Aber schlussendlich trifft der Vorgesetzte die Entscheidung.

Ich habe auch noch nie erlebt, dass ein Vorgesetzter es einfach hinnimmt, wenn der Untergebene dann trotzdem - entgegen den Anordnungen - einfach tut was er oder sie will. Im schlimmsten Fall kann so etwas zur Kündigung führen.

Auf einem Filmset ist der Regisseur der Vorgesetzte und die Schauspieler die Untergebenen. Vielleicht liegt es aus diversen Gründen nicht in den Möglichkeiten des Regisseurs, einen Schauspieler zu feuern. Daher muss dieser halt dann vielleicht andere Druckmittel einsetzen, um den Schauspieler in die Spur zu bringen.

TLDR: Die Schlagzeile finde ich unpassend. Sie suggeriert doch eher "Weisser Mann bedroht Frau" anstatt das m.E. passendere  "Vorgesetzter setzt seinen Willen mit harten Mitteln durch".


----------



## Worrel (14. Mai 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mal ganz generell zum Thema Vorgesetzter/Untergebener: Ist es nicht überall so, dass der Vorgesetzte immer das letzte Wort hat, wie ein Untergebener etwas zu machen hat, selbst wenn es letzterem nicht gefällt?


Nein. Das *letzte *Wort hat der oberste Chef. 
und bis dahin kann man sich über den Vorgesetzen des Vorgesetzten ... hoch arbeiten.


----------



## Frullo (14. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein. Das *letzte *Wort hat der oberste Chef.
> und bis dahin kann man sich über den Vorgesetzen des Vorgesetzten ... hoch arbeiten.


Hast natürlich recht!   Man kann sich natürlich an eine höhere Instanz (sofern es eine gibt) wenden - so wie es Gal dann eben gemacht hat. In der Regel tut man dies in der Arbeitswelt aber wirklich erst dann, wenn der direkte Vorgesetzte etwas "ungeheuerliches" verlangt.


----------



## Hjorgar (14. Mai 2021)

Naja, ein guter Vorgesetzter ist der, der auch auf Einwände seiner Mitarbeiter hört und über diese nachdenkt bzw. sie ggf. berücksichtigt. Wenn Du als Vorgesetzter gleich drohst, weil jemand Deine Arbeit kritisiert, dann bist Du in der Funktion als Vorgesetzter die falsche Person. Denn auch Vorgesetzte sind ja nicht per se fehlerfrei oder haben keine bescheuerten Ideen. Vorgesetzter bedeutet ja in erster Linie, die Arbeit der Anderen zu koordinieren, den Gesamtüberblick zu behalten und im besten Fall mehr bezahlt zu bekommen.


----------



## dessoul (14. Mai 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mal ganz generell zum Thema Vorgesetzter/Untergebener: Ist es nicht überall so, dass der Vorgesetzte immer das letzte Wort hat, wie ein Untergebener etwas zu machen hat, selbst wenn es letzterem nicht gefällt? Zumindest ich habe noch nirgends gearbeitet, wo dies anders gewesen wäre. Natürlich steht man als Untergebener quasi in der Pflicht, dem Vorgesetzten mitzuteilen, dass er etwas verlangt, was man selbst (am besten begründet) nicht gut findet.  Aber schlussendlich trifft der Vorgesetzte die Entscheidung.
> 
> Ich habe auch noch nie erlebt, dass ein Vorgesetzter es einfach hinnimmt, wenn der Untergebene dann trotzdem - entgegen den Anordnungen - einfach tut was er oder sie will. Im schlimmsten Fall kann so etwas zur Kündigung führen.
> 
> Auf einem Filmset ist der Regisseur der Vorgesetzte und die Schauspieler die Untergebenen. Vielleicht liegt es aus diversen Gründen nicht in den Möglichkeiten des Regisseurs, einen Schauspieler zu feuern. Daher muss dieser halt dann vielleicht andere Druckmittel einsetzen, um den Schauspieler in die Spur zu bringen.


Das mit dem "Vorgesetzte hat letztes Wort" liegt zwischen dir und deinem Vorgesetzten. Ich habe auch schon für einen chloerischen Chef gearbeitet, der dachte, er kann mit seinen Untergebenen umspringen, wie es ihm gefällt. Ich hab den Vertrag mit ihm nicht verlängert. Und da ich in einem Bereich arbeite, in dem hängeringend Fachkräfte gesucht werden, hat der auch 1,5 Jahre nach dem Vorfall keinen Ersatz gefunden. Da kann er auch in seinem Büro stehen und die Wand anschreien. Vielleicht erledigen sich die Projekte dann ja auch besser....

Und im Filmbusiness ist das ähnlich: auch, wenn die Produzenten das gerne anders hätten, oftmals steht dann der Schauspieler im Vordergrund. Und den behandelt man nicht wie Scheisse, wenn man da gute Leistungen will. Die bekannteren Schauspieler haben oft eine Gewinnbeteiligungsklausel im Vertrag stehen. Das sind also eher Partner als Untergebene. Da kann auch ein richtig bekannter Regisseur nicht einfach die Sau raushängen. 
Das gilt aber schon länger so: Ich weiss nicht, ob dir der Begriff "Diva" was sagt. Dass es da einen eigenen Begriff für gibt, ist schon sprichwörtlich.

Ich glaube, du kannst dir das wie im Fußball vorstellen: der Trainer muss seine Leute auch zu Höchstleistungen anspornen. Und wenn er das falsch macht, dann wars das halt. Und je bekannter der Fußballer (Messi, Ronaldinho, etc.) ist, desto eher kann sich das dann auch zu dem Punkt entwickeln, in dem der Spieler dem Trainer sagt, was er zu tun hat. Wenn du aber eine eher unbekannte Nummer bist und du dann ständig Contra gibst, dann setzt dich der Trainer halt nicht mehr ein. Und Gal Gadot ist eben keine unbekannte Nummer. Da gehört dann schon gegenseitiger Respekt zu.


----------



## starr (14. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Der Hauptkritikpunkt an der alten Version war die Story und der eindimensionale Bösewicht.
> Trotz allem war die Leistung der Schauspieler (über)durchschnittlich.
> 
> Und wie man gerade bei diesem Fall sehen kann, kann eben vorher nie wissen, wie das Endprodukt aussieht. Zudem kann man einen Film im Schnitt auch komplett umdrehen, so daß aus einem dystopischen SciFi Drama ein romantischer "Liebe in der Zukunft" Film mit Happy End wird.



Mein Kommentar war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. 
Ich kann mit den Figuren leider gar nichts anfangen, und der Film gehört zu den ganz wenigen die es in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe  "der Anonyme Trashkino Fan" nicht bis zum Abspann geschafft haben (diverse Star Wars Teile sind auch dabei).

Selbstverständlich ist das absolut subjektiv und soll niemandem die Lust oder den Spass an dem Film verderben. Das kann man natürlich auf sämtliche kulturellen Bereiche ausdehnen.

In diesem Sinne, auf ins Wochenende


----------



## Gast1664917803 (14. Mai 2021)

Ist doch die perfekte Paarung - cholerischer Chef trifft auf besserwisserische Diva.
Muß schon anstrengend sein mit einem Typen zusammenzuarbeiten, der sofort nach allem beißt, was sich nach Unterminierung seiner gottgegebenen Autorität anfühlt.
Andererseits muß es auch äußerst nervtötend sein, sich mit jedem zur Schauspielerei berufenen Model ohne Schauspielschulabschluß  auseinandersetzen zu müßen, das glaubt schon längst einen Oscar aufgrund ihrer unglaublichen Leistungen, verdient zu haben.
Mehr lese ich da eigentlich nicht heraus.


----------



## Starblaster (14. Mai 2021)

Ich kenne Joss Whedon jetzt nicht persönlich, aber zu seiner Verteidigung muss man sagen, dass er 1. mitten in das Projekt geworfen wurde. 2. Das Warner wohl trotzdem mindestens einen Erfolg auf dem Niveau des ersten Avenger Films von ihm erwartete  obwohl die überlangen zerstörungsorgiastischen Filme von Snyder der vorhergehenden Man of Steel und Batman vs Superman Filme zwar keine total Flops waren aber eben weit hinter den Marvel erfolgen von Whedon blieben... Fakt ist, dass er bei diesem Multimillionen Projekt wahrscheinlich ziemlich unter Druck stand, dass könnte man zumindest etwas entlastend ins Feld führen. Ganz abgesehen davon wäre es das mindeste, wenn er sich persönlich bei den betroffenen Darstellern entschuldigen sollte, so er das bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht hat. 

Man bricht sich keinen Zacken aus der Krone sich für einen Fehler auch mal zu entschuldigen. Sind alles nur Menschen und ich kann mir bei so einem Streß unter dem diese Leute sowohl Schauspieler als auch Regisseure gut vorstellen, dass da das ein oder andere Wort fällt ...

Und wenn man sich im Vergleich mal Making ofs von Werner Herzogs Filme mit Klaus Kinski ansieht und die dennoch immer wieder zusammen gefunden haben, dann ist das was Whedon von sich gegeben hat  eher Kindergarten ... Am Ende haben alle eine Fette Gage eingestrichen. Der Film war kein totaler Flop und das Ganze wird aus meiner Sicht ziemlich aufgebauscht. Besser man spricht sich privat aus, anstatt den ganzen Kram über Social Media auszutragen ... Am Ende leiden darunter nur die Karrieren auf allen Seiten...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (14. Mai 2021)

Starblaster schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich im Vergleich mal Making ofs von Werner Herzogs Filme mit Klaus Kinski ansieht und die dennoch immer wieder zusammen gefunden haben, dann ist das was Whedon von sich gegeben hat  eher Kindergarten ...


Herzog & Kinski große Filmgeschichte.   
Kinski gibt ja auch die Vorlage ab...



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7O96B4cij10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2021)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Naja, ein guter Vorgesetzter ist der, der auch auf Einwände seiner Mitarbeiter hört und über diese nachdenkt bzw. sie ggf. berücksichtigt. Wenn Du als Vorgesetzter gleich drohst, weil jemand Deine Arbeit kritisiert, dann bist Du in der Funktion als Vorgesetzter die falsche Person. Denn auch Vorgesetzte sind ja nicht per se fehlerfrei oder haben keine bescheuerten Ideen. Vorgesetzter bedeutet ja in erster Linie, die Arbeit der Anderen zu koordinieren, den Gesamtüberblick zu behalten und im besten Fall mehr bezahlt zu bekommen.



Der Vorgesetzte muß ja nicht blind jeden Vorschlag annehmen und umsetzen. Aber zumindestens anhören und darüber nachdenken, sofern er nicht von Anfang an als Murks erkennbar ist.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. Mai 2021)

Persönlich finde ich das gar nicht so schlimm, wenn es am Set oder im Studio mal richtig zur Sache geht   
Dass das alles seine Grenzen haben sollte ist schon klar, aber ein bisschen Reibung kann aus den Leuten manchmal auch etwas rausholen. Private Erfahrung als Mucker vorhanden, daher


----------

